# Bahi



## Dave Fulton (Nov 21, 2002)

Does anyone know of sources for either raw Bahi wood or sticks made from Bahi?

I came across this site:  http://warriorsden.com/  but the price ($45 per stick or $80 per pair) seems a bit high.  Granted I don't have any other sources of Bahi sticks to compare this price to, but I know I can get Kamagong sticks for a lot less.  Also, in addition to a pair of 28" sticks, I would like to get a Tapado (approximately 48") made from Bahi.

Thank you for your help.

Dave Fulton

Full Contact Martial Arts Association


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2002)

Why Bahi in particular?

One rarely sees a tapado advertised, of any type!


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 22, 2002)

I like the Bahi for its weight.  Rattan is good,  but a nice heavy stick is great for solo cardio type work.  Its like working out in boxing with 18oz gloves and then putting on the 12 oz gloves.  I don't use it for fighting, but Ive heard stories of people prefering a stick that 'sinks in."  I can see how bahi fits this description better than rattan!


----------



## Dave Fulton (Nov 22, 2002)

As arnisandyz said, for the weight, but also for the durability, and just for the pleasure of having them.  I've handled Bahi sticks and loved them even more than my Kamagong sticks.  I'd probably just use them for solo training. 

I know .... anything about Tapado seems pretty scarce.  However, I've found someone who sells Bahi Jo (54" length) and if Bahi wouldn't be too hard to cut down, I might get one (cut it down) and use the left over piece for a dulo-dulo.    

Thanks!

Dave.


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 22, 2002)

I got me set years ago for $55 pair here http://gungfu.com/cart-htm/weapons_filipino_weapons_escrima_sticks_other.htm

but now they are selling for almost that price each!  I think bahi is becoming more rare, so the price is going up.

I agree with Dave,  bahi is a beautiful wood with super tight grain.  I'm glad i got mine when i did.

Andy


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 22, 2002)

Found these on ebay, you might want to bid on them.  i&i sports is pretty reputable. http://cgi.aol.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1970678526


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 23, 2002)

Dave,

    It's good to see that another E-digest member has found martial talk. As far as your search for Bahai goes you can check the Warriors' Den 2 site @ www.wdsupplies.com . I own both sites. I've had problems with the original website designer and started a new one.   I would get your order through either website, it's just that at this time it is not feasible for me    change the prices on the original site.  The new website has the current prices, but not all the products have made it up yet.  As far as the bahai sticks go, they are $25.00 each.  This wood along with the kamagong, came from Remy Presas himself.  If you caught him on the last year of his seminar tour, it was those woods that he was selling.  If there are any products that you are looking for that have not made in on either site, please feel free to contact me and we can talk about prices and availabilities.

Respectfully  yours,  

Tim Hartman
wdsupplies.com
warriorsden.com


----------



## Dave Fulton (Nov 24, 2002)

Guro Hartman,

Thank you for the welcome and for the reply regarding the Bahi sticks.  I'm sorry to hear that you have had so much trouble with the designer of the original web site that you had to set up another site.  It's difficult enough to run a business without any extra problems like this.

Would you be able to get a staff (50" long by about 1" diameter) made from Bahi?  I think your site said that your Bahi sticks are 28" long, but what about the diameter?

Thanks!

Dave Fulton

Full Contact Martial Arts Association


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 24, 2002)

I will measure them today, but I think they are 7/8 to an inch in diameter. As far as length goes 28" is the longest I have. If I come along anything larger I'll let you know.

Tim


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 25, 2002)

Datu Hartman,

That is a good price.  I will probably order some kamagong sticks from you, they make great stocking stuffers.  By the way,  Your new site seems much cleaner and easier to navigate and find things then before.

Andy


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 25, 2002)

Datu Hartman,

Do you still have the kamagong knives you once sold?  I rember the Professor showing me some that he brough back from the Philippines at the last camp I went to, I believe he said you would be selling them.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> 
> *Datu Hartman,
> 
> Do you still have the kamagong knives you once sold?  I rember the Professor showing me some that he brough back from the Philippines at the last camp I went to, I believe he said you would be selling them. *




I'll have to check on that. We now have an aluminum trainer just like it. I'll attach a pic later.

Tim


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 26, 2002)

Heres a pic of the trainers.  Tim asked me to toss it up here.  I'll have them added into wdsupplies.com by tomorow.  Need to resize the pics and get them added to the database.

:asian:


----------

